# What do you think about these treats?



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My friend saw these dog treats at Petco. They were $10 for I think the 16 oz bag. Seems a lil spendy, but she wanted me to check the rating on them and stuff. I don't think there is ratings for treats, but they seem good.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know a LOT of people who give Zuke's treats. Several people here do as well. My girls do not get grains or I might offer them. Oh, and the ones that I have seen are nicely sized for little ones.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Zukes are great but they're really hard, and difficult to break in half (at least with my arthritic fingers). I was able to get them at our Ace Hardware for about $6. Another great treat available at PetCo is Wet Noses Little Stars. They're wonderful, healthy and super tiny, and Pablo just loves them!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Zukes are great. 

Read the labels and avoid any treats manufactured in China. You will have to look closely, but the country of origin is on there. I wouldn't endorse any treats from China at all. Sometimes they will be kind of tricky and say "manufactured" in the USA but they are still "sourced" from China.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I get my girls this kind. It's prolly not the best, but the best I can find locally. I usually break it up in 4 pieces and that's the most they'd get in a day. They don't get some every day though. I think it's only about $5 for the bag.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like zukes myself, the quality is fine but it's like a giant, very hard vitamin - what's treat about that?!

I prefer to stick with things like sweet potato fries, bullies, etc.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I give Rico the sweet potato fries too !! The dog bakery here charges $ 1.75 usd an ounce for dog treats...well most of their treats. that works out to $ 28 usd per pound. They have lovely things any sort of dried meat and connective tissue, frozen bones, raw-and all sorts of things.


----------

